# [SOLVED] Dell Vostro 1720 won't load



## No.13 (Dec 21, 2007)

Salutations guys.

Have a problem with my Dell Vostro 1720 laptop. When I switch it on, the loading bar on Dell screen goes up to one third of its length and stops. There is nothing I can do. Recommended keys don’t respond. Nothing responds. 

Beforehand I heard some squeaking noises, but I’ve been in other room and didn’t realize it was coming from the computer. Only when I come up to it and see the screen with staled bar, I figured it must have been coming from my laptop. 

Tried the battery out troubleshooting, and it didn’t work. Haven’t attempted taking the laptop apart thou, hoping that you might have some advice I could you use before I attack this bloody thing with a screwdriver. It's fairly new machine. Just over a year and the warranty is out. But still I’d rather exhaust all the non invasive methods first. So, if you know of any, please help. I’ll be most grateful.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*


Download UBCD (Ultimate Boot CD - Download the UBCD)
Scroll down to the bottom of the page and choose a mirror site.

Create a CD from the image file (.iso)
Windows 7 - Double click on the image file to launch Windows Image Burner
Vista/XP - Download/install ImgBurn (The Official ImgBurn Website) then use it to create the CD.

Boot the computer to the CD.
From the menu... Select HDD > Diagnosis > Drive Fitness Test.
When prompted, select ATA only.
Run the quick test and note the result and code.
Run the extended test and note the result and code.
Post the results in your next reply.


----------



## No.13 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*

Hi gavinzach
Glad to hear from you. Well, I did what you said. Took me a while. Made the CD all up. But it doesn’t seem to work for me. I’m turning on the laptop, and it doesn’t go anywhere past Dell logo screen. The bar at the bottom of the screen stops and this is it. When I press F 2 key the words in yellow printing appear on the right upper corner saying “Preparing to enter Setup…”, but nothing happens thereafter. If I press F 12 key, there is a yellow print saying “Preparing one-time boot menu…” and nothing happens either. Thought I messed something up with the Ultimate boot CD, but it works fine in my other laptop. Looks like this Ultimate boot isn’t as ultimate as one could hope. 

Anyway, I’m worry. Suspect it may be some serious s…taff. Only don’t understand why it happens to me. Everybody’s been speaking highly of dell laptops so I got myself one. And look where it got me. 

I’m genuinely grateful for your help gavinzach, and hope you have some other ideas.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*

Unfortunately, the UBCD will only work if the compter will boot it!!!! :grin:

I misunderstood your post anyhow... I am assuming your computer is out of warranty?

Remove the HDD and attempt to boot to the UBCD.

Here is the service documentation to help you out.
Documentation


----------



## No.13 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*

OK gavinzach, will do. The link to documentation aint’t workin thou. I mean, when you try to follow one o the listed topics it says” We sorry, The page you are looking for cannot be found and may no longer be available “. No worry there. We do have a set of big screwdrivers. And if things wouldn’t want to go our way there is always an electric cutter there, as well as a three pound hammer. The hammer as a last resort of course. Anyway, thank you gavinzach. Wish me luck.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*

Sorry... I must have posted an outdated link...

Here, try this one...

Documentation


----------



## No.13 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*

Yeah, that one is good. Be performing surgery over the weekend. Let you know if the patient survived I will. Thanks a lot gavinzach.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*

No problem. 

Just an FYI... The reason I want you to remove the HDD and attempt to boot to the UBCD is that... sometimes a failing HDD can cause the BIOS to "hang". It is actually quite common.

If the computer boots to the USB with no issue when the HDD is out, then you will want to reinstall the HDD and try again. Just in case it was only a connection problem.

If the computer still hangs on the BIOS screen, we will have to move on to the next option.


----------



## No.13 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*

Hi gavinzach.

Right, I followed your instructions. Took out the HDD. Everything went smooth. No heavy equipment was necessary. Laptop booted to UBCD nicely. I’ve run some diagnostics. No problems detected. The bad news is, it didn’t help. After putting back the HDD it still hangs. Jeez, I really hoped it was going to solve the problem. But it looks like we gonna have to explore other options you’ve mentioned.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*

Sounds like your HDD is messed up and is causing the BIOS hang.

Next step is to try a different HDD. You wouldn't happen to have a spare laying around? :grin:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*

If you tap F8 continuously after pressing power button you don't get to a screen with a whole bunch of options like "Safe Mode" or "Repair Your computer"?


----------



## No.13 (Dec 21, 2007)

I can type anything I want, and the only thing I see is a staled loading bar. Apparently the system doesn’t load.



gavinzach said:


> Sounds like your HDD is messed up and is causing the BIOS hang.
> 
> Next step is to try a different HDD. You wouldn't happen to have a spare laying around? :grin:


Nah. I’m not exactly a gig’s type. Use computers as I need them. Not the other way around. 

I’ll bay new HDD. Gonna need few days, and your advice, of course. This is my current hard drive











been looking over the net, what people’re saying about it. Not very heart lifting opinions. So, I’d like to ask you to recommend me a good product. I mean a HDD, I should bay. A decent one. For reasonable money. One that could be fitted into my machine with no hassle. And if they had paypal option it’d be an…ultimate remedy for me. Link would be nice.

Hope I don’t push my luck.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*

You should be able to find a replacement relatively inexpensively. I am not sure about the market in your area, but around here you can get a replacement at the local Best Buy or Staples for about $50.

Best case scenario would be to test the system with a different drive to be sure that is the issue, although I am a certain as I can be without having the computer here in front of me.

eBay links as requested...

At Auction.
Western Digital Scorpio 320GB 2.5" SATA Laptop HDD | eBay

Buy It Now with 100% positive feedback
Western Digital 2.5" 250GB LAPTOP SATA HARD DRIVE | eBay

I would rather give you links to reputable resellers, but I am not sure about the UK.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*

Buy a WD, any type and model you like wherever you like and you will have a different experience.


----------



## No.13 (Dec 21, 2007)

So am I, gavinzach. Question is, should I bay exactly the same HDD, or should I bay a better one? And, would there be any trouble if I try to fit different one?



Rich-M said:


> Buy a WD, any type and model you like wherever you like and you will have a different experience.


Western digital you mean?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*

Your computer will accept any 2.5" SATA drive. I suggest any WD drive under 500GB.

Of course, you aren't limited to Western Digital, I just prefer the blue drives for reliability. Seagate, Hitiachi and Toshiba are all good brands too. I do suggest buying new and not used if possible. That way you have the warranty.


----------



## No.13 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*

OK, it’s gonna take few days before I manage to sort it out. Now, there is another thing I’m concerned about. Will I be able to access data stored on the computer after HDD replacement ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*

Hi here are a couple of places Play.com - Buy Western Digital (WD) Scorpio Blue WD5000BEVT 500GB 2.5 inch Internal SATA Hard Drive (Sony Playstation PS3 Compatible) online at Play.com and read reviews. Free delivery to UK and Europe!
2.5 inch Hard Drives from PC World - Get 2.5 inch Hard Drives online here
Buy MOMENTUS 7200.4 HARD DRIVE - 250 GB - 7200 RPM - 16 MB - 2.5 - SATA (ST9250410AS) review MOMENTUS 7200.4 HARD DRIVE - 250 GB - 7200 RPM - 16 MB - 2.5 - SATA (ST9250410AS) discount cheapest UK shop
they are just a sample there are a lot you can check out the sites for


----------



## No.13 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*

Thank you joeten. I’m on them places.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*

your welcome


----------



## No.13 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*



gavinzach said:


> Your computer will accept any 2.5" SATA drive. I suggest any WD drive under 500GB.
> 
> Of course, you aren't limited to Western Digital, I just prefer the blue drives for reliability. Seagate, Hitiachi and Toshiba are all good brands too. I do suggest buying new and not used if possible. That way you have the warranty.


Yeah, I'll try to work my way between quality and price. Get back to you when I have it, I will. Thanks for all, till then.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*



No.13 said:


> So am I, gavinzach. Question is, should I bay exactly the same HDD, or should I bay a better one? And, would there be any trouble if I try to fit different one?
> 
> 
> 
> Western digital you mean?


Yes for sure!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*

I am not certain you will be able to access the information from the other drive. It is causing the BIOS to hang, which leads me to believe there is a firmware or interface problem. Unfortunately, I have never been able to successfully recover data from a drive with this ailment.

Just a heads up... There is a slight possibility that the SATA controller on the motherboard is the culprit. I have only run across this situation once before. Every other time it was the drive causing the issue.


----------



## No.13 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*

Oh, this is no good. Not good at all. I’ m supposed to close the fiscal year by the end of October, end all data was stored on that bloody laptop. To hell with computers! This wouldn’t have happened if I been doing accounts traditional way.

Well, what’s lost it’s lost. Can’t help it, can I? What I waned, was to ask you guys one more question. Is the RPM age a factor here? The old HDD is 7.200 rpm. Do I buy one with the same speed? Or it doesn’t matter? Decided on one of these: http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/-/3237/2504/-/20122328/Western-Digital-WD5000BPKT-Scorpio-Black-500GB-2-5-inch-Internal-SATA-Hard-Drive/Product.html?searchfilters=ae61{500-1000}%2b

http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/-/3237/2504/-/15453897/Western-Digital-WD5000BPVT-Scorpio-Blue-500GB-2-5-inch-Internal-SATA-Hard-Drive/Product.html?searchfilters=ae61{500-1000}%2b

Which one guys?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*

You can use any of those drives. I buy nothing but Western Digital, the best being the 5 year warranty black drive IMHO. I don't really let warranty influence me though because they send you back a re certified drive anyway, which I would never put anything on I care about anyway.
I don't think anyone meant to suggest giving up on data and files either as there are a few possibilities.
You can attach a sata hard drive from a laptop to a desktop sata port, plug in electrical plug as well (you need to take frame off drive to see the plugs) and plugged into a desktop as not a boot drive, which it would be on a higher number sata plug than the boot drive automatically, it might be read. Just because it won't boot does not mean it cannot be read. If any of this scares you, just find someone who isn't scared to try it.
There is another trick that works about 50% of the time where you put the hard drive in a Zip-lok bag and then into the freezer for 4 hours. Then take it out and bootup desktop with it plugged in and see if you can read it there.


----------



## No.13 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*

Heh, tried the freezer already. HDD wouldn’t boot. OK, I’ll order the HDD for now. When it arrives I’ll try to work on data recovery. I ain’t scared. These are only machines. We human, aren’t we?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*



No.13 said:


> Heh, tried the freezer already. HDD wouldn’t boot. OK, I’ll order the HDD for now. When it arrives I’ll try to work on data recovery. I ain’t scared. These are only machines. We human, aren’t we?


I'm with you!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*



No.13 said:


> Oh, this is no good. Not good at all. I’ m supposed to close the fiscal year by the end of October, end all data was stored on that bloody laptop. To hell with computers! This wouldn’t have happened if I been doing accounts traditional way.


I can never stress enough that a good backup plan is absolutely necessary, especially when storing important information!!!

Try connecting the drive to a desktop and see if you can access the information.

You can do this one of two ways. Connect the drive directly to the SATA interface on the motherboard with a SATA data cable and SATA power connector from the PSU.

Or you can get an external USB 2.5" SATA drive enclosure and connect it via USB port.

If your account is password protected and you use encryption, you will not be able to back up your data this way.


----------



## No.13 (Dec 21, 2007)

gavinzach said:


> I can never stress enough that a good backup plan is absolutely necessary, especially when storing important information!!!


Yeah, I know gavinzach. Thought, as it was a new machine I still got time to back it up. Silly me. 

Anyway, I’ve ordered the hard drive. I wasn’t as easy as I thought. Those I had my eye on wouldn’t come thru cos the site doesn’t ship it to my area. Went to Western Digital directly, and it turns out that all the hard drives I’m interested in are out of stock. Finally I settled for this 
Dabs Ireland - Western Digital 500GB Scorpio Black 7200RPM 16MB 2.5" SATA-300 (WD5000BEKT)

Now…we wait.



Rich-M said:


> I'm with you!


… in rage against the machine, I understand.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*

That is a solid performing drive. A bit on the pricey side, but a good drive.



No.13 said:


> … in rage against the machine, I understand.


Did Tom Morello somehow go Nostrodamus on your situation when he named his band??? :grin:


----------



## No.13 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*

Duno, men. But me, I hate machines. All of them. Startin whit the microwave oven, then computers, followed by cars. They suppose to make your life easier. Instead they make it… miserable.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*

LoL ain't that the truth it is always cars that have me:3angry1: and there drivers


----------



## No.13 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*

Hi guys
Been a while. Didn’t write cos been waiting for the HD, and after more than three weeks of waiting these punks from dabs informed me that the one I’ve ordered been discontinued. Imagine that. Had to order again. Of course I did it somewhere else and …finally got it. 

So here I am, to tell you that laptop is up and running like new. Also, wanted to thank very much for your help. Thanks a lot gavinzach and Rich-M . Guess the thread can be now marked as solved and closed. 

Oh, just so you know, the entire cost of this repair was 61 €. Not bad isn’t it? If I went to repair shop the bill would probably gone over few hundred. So, did quite well for an amateur, didn’t I?

Cheers lads


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*

Great why not mark this solved in the first post under "Thread Tools" in the first post.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1720 won't load*

Glad it worked out for ya!


----------

